# Basement: Latex under Wallpaper



## schmitty76 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi:

I'm removing the wallpaper from my basement by steaming it.

As I remove it, I'm finding that the latex paint that was underneath it is coming up with it.  I have drywall in my basement -that's not a problem.

What do I need to do to paint those walls once I have removed all the wallpaper?  Is there a special primer or paint I should use that will stop it from peeling?

Additionally, how do I prepare it for painting now?

Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## tooltime (Sep 20, 2006)

If the paint is coming off, the paper drywall covering may be coming off.  If so, I would suggest trying to scrape off any of the loose, fuzzy fibers without damaging the drywall. Possibly sandpaper.  
Lay down a nice skim coat of drywall mud (top coat), whether   only the spots that need it and feathering out when it&#8217;s dry, or skim coat the entire surface.
Primer is a must imho.  
If you plan to re-apply wallpaper, be sure to use "sizing", which can be found at any big box store, Sherwin Williams etc.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 20, 2006)

A steamer will loosen latex paint.
After you're finished with the wallpaper removal, let it dry. Then as Tooltime said, a skim coat of drywall compound, then a good sanding, will hide the peeling areas.
You will need to use a good quality PVA primer over the drywall compound. It will soak in a bit and seal the surface so the paint will coat evenly. without primer, you'll be able to see the peeling places right through the paint even if you do patch it.


----------

